# Casting Pen Blanks #2



## Randy_ (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you cast your own pen blanks??


----------



## johncrane (Oct 1, 2006)

no-but am interested and will try[]


----------



## kevin_f (Oct 1, 2006)

No-but interested and will probably try.  What's a few more pieces of equipment to buy and store in my garage.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Oct 1, 2006)

someday when i have more time. i barely have the time to turn what i really want to turn.

laurie


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies and votes.  The result was quite surprising to me.  Apparently, there is a lot more interest in casting blanks that I suspected!!


----------

